# Shimano WH-6700 wheelset



## FORT-Cyclist (Jan 19, 2003)

Any experiences whith this wheelset yet? 
I would like to use it as an everyday training set.
I'm a light rider at 154 lbs but I do a lot of hill sprints so these wheels should offer some stiffness.
Currently I ride Shimano WH-RS20 wheels, they work fine for me in terms of stiffness but are somewhat heavy.
WH-6700 wheels seem to have lighter and frailer rims so I wonder if they are stiff enough.
Do they have the offset rear rim like the other new Shimano wheelsets? I suppose so, but I havent found an "official statement" about that in the specs 

I know about the Ultegra/DA-Mavic-OP standard for a training set. 
I dont want that but I do like Shimano hubs.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I have the WH-6600's and like them, the 6700's are suppose to be significantly better. I upgraded from the RS10's which was not a good wheelset. I think your RS 20's are OK. At the price of the 6700's there are a lot of other wheels to consider. I suggest trying to test ride them and others and see how they compare to otehr wheel sets.


----------



## dantheviking (Feb 13, 2006)

I have been interested in getting the 7850-DL tubeless wheelset, but since the Ultegra line is usually as good as DA, I am wondering whether the 6700's are a better deal. If it is only a matter of cosmetics and perhaps a steel instead of titanium freehub, then the dollar savings is significant. 

Dan


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

the 6700's are a very competitive package!

aero, strong, stiff, smooth with excellent hubs, and durable.

only difference from dura ace is titaniium free hub versus steel and a better finish than it's ultegra counterpart.

great price and unbeatable ride when used tubeless..

i ride in nor cal with everything, hills, flats and rollers..


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

FORT-Cyclist said:


> Any experiences whith this wheelset yet?
> I would like to use it as an everyday training set.
> I'm a light rider at 154 lbs but I do a lot of hill sprints so these wheels should offer some stiffness.
> Currently I ride Shimano WH-RS20 wheels, they work fine for me in terms of stiffness but are somewhat heavy.
> ...


Have yet to ride them however they look very good on paper. Compared to DA: a bit heavier due to the steel axle/freehub body, slightly heavier spokes and slightly heavier rim. From what I have been told, Shimano polishes all of their bearing surfaces to the Ultegra level on all wheels that they offer to the consumer...even the DA wheels. The difference going up to DA will be more precise bearings and a bit less weight. The 6700 wheel sets at $650 US are an incredible value.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

I have a couple of rides on mine. They spin up real quick. The tubless ride is great. I got them out of the UK at less than $400. These will make great crit wheels. Fast, light, and I can afford to crash them.


----------



## ssauter (Aug 1, 2007)

FORT-Cyclist said:


> Any experiences whith this wheelset yet?
> I would like to use it as an everyday training set.
> I'm a light rider at 154 lbs but I do a lot of hill sprints so these wheels should offer some stiffness.
> Currently I ride Shimano WH-RS20 wheels, they work fine for me in terms of stiffness but are somewhat heavy.
> ...


The 6700 wheels are not as stiff laterally as the RS20. Even though the hub geometry and spoke count is the same, the RS-20 will us a heavier rim and heavier gauge spokes to increase weight and lateral stiffness. At your weight The 6700 wheels should be just fine in terms of stiffness.


----------



## mark59 (Jan 2, 2003)

More help on this subject please 

I am glade I found this post. I have been undecided on which wheels to buy . I was about to buy the 6700 wheels because of the price and since I do not race and want to go tube less I probably would not notice that big of a difference between the Durace carbon tubeless and the 6700. And then at times I have thought I should just get the best I can and there will be no looking back, But I am wondering if at my level i would really notice a big difference in performance for the extra $$$. ?


----------



## mgwilshire (Feb 8, 2010)

I am also considering the Ultegra 6700 wheels and wondering if the low spoke count would be a problem with my 200 pound weight. Comparing to Easton EA50SL.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

Mark...I personally went right to the DA C24 tubeless...however the 6700's were not available last year. I'll demo some as soon as I can as they seem like great wheels. If you have the money though why not buy the DA's? Plus you get a 3 year warranty with DA vs a 1 year warranty with Ultegra.

MG...I'm 190 pounds and happily ride the DA tubeless. The Shimano wheels have no weight limits. I've got over 1,000 miles on the wheels and they ride really well.


----------



## mgwilshire (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I am going to pop on some Neuvation M28XSL's for the ridiculous price of $219 for the the set currently (1,555 grams if you believe them) but way better than the Bontrager SSR crap I have now. I'll look harder at the Shimano's when I get a better, all carbon bike in 2 years. Now riding a 2008 Trek Pilot 2.1 with crappy wheels. Everything else is pretty good for an entry level bike.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

I've only got about 200km on mine because the weather has been crap, but they fell very nice. I use them with Hutchinson Fusion 3 tyres for commuting because the roads are pretty bad and haven't had a flat yet. Coming from 7850 C24 CL wheels using Maxxis Re-Fuses with tyre liners the 6700 wheels have a better road feel, comparable to when i use Michelin PR3 tyres. They feel stiffer than the C24 CL wheels but aren't uncomfortable.


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

I was looking at the RS80 wheelset. Any thoughts on them reletive to the 6700s?


----------



## Jakesandwich (Mar 17, 2007)

I just ordered a set of the Shimano 6700 wheels from Chain Reaction Cycles for $307 with free shipping, and they should arrive in a week or so. I couldn't pass them up for that price. I'll post my thoughts when I've got a few rides in. You can also get the RS-80's from CRC for just over $400 with free shipping, but I couldn't justify the extra $100 for my needs.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

anyone know the weight of the Shimano Ultegra (6700) wheelset?

and i'm also wondering which is the better: 6700 or RS80


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Ultegra: 1652 grams
RS80: 1521 grams

Biggest difference spec wise: The Ultegra's can be run tubeless, the RS80's are clincher only and 131 grams heavier but once you add in tubes you've probably got close to the same weight because the Ultegras do not require tubes. The rim is different too, the RS80 has a carbon laminate which probably helps soak up some of the road a bit more than the aluminum rim on the Ultegras. For my money, I'd go Ultegra 6700 hands down simply for the tubeless ride, they say it can't be beat. And for the price you can get them overseas right now they are a steal.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

which tires can the ultegra wheelset run with tubeless? 
The bike came with that wheelset + Conti Ultra Race. Can this setup work?


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Any Tubeless tire, I don't believe that Conti has a tubeless. Hutchinson has 3 RoadTubeless tires, the Fusion 3, the Intensive, and the Atom . I believe Specialized or Bontrager just came out with one, that's all I know of.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

and to get those tubless tires set up, all i need to do is install rim tape, install the valve, install the tire, and pump up? It'll hold the air on its own?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Are the WH-6700 the tubeless?

I was lent a set by my LBS of the tubeless variety and love them. I am a bigger rider at just over 200 pounds and had absolutely no problems with them. Fantastic ride quality and was able to run 90psi with no issues what-so-ever.

But I don't have much wheel experience. My only other wheels are a complete Bontrager Race Lite and a rear Bontrager Classic (my main rear wheel).


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

jsedlak said:


> Are the WH-6700 the tubeless?
> 
> I was lent a set by my LBS of the tubeless variety and love them. I am a bigger rider at just over 200 pounds and had absolutely no problems with them. Fantastic ride quality and was able to run 90psi with no issues what-so-ever.
> 
> But I don't have much wheel experience. My only other wheels are a complete Bontrager Race Lite and a rear Bontrager Classic (my main rear wheel).


what tires do you have running tubeless on the ultegra wheels?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

LOUISSSSS said:


> what tires do you have running tubeless on the ultegra wheels?


I believe they were Hutchinson. 

I think they were these (Fusion 3): http://www.hutchinsontires.com/en/catalogue-route.php?fiche=fusion3-rtl.php&univers=4&pid=116


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

LOUISSSSS said:


> and to get those tubless tires set up, all i need to do is install rim tape, install the valve, install the tire, and pump up? It'll hold the air on its own?


why would you need rim tape?


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

ewitz said:


> why would you need rim tape?


i dont know, just guessing. How do i set up tubeless with the ultegra wheelset? i've never done tubeless.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

The 6700 wheels are tubeless ready, no need for rim tape. I'm using Hutchinson Fusion 3 tyres and Stans sealant. I originally had the Hutchinson sealant and it sealed a cut enough to keep the air in but wouldn't dry up like Stans does so i switched it over. The wheels come with the valves needed to be used tubeless. Putting the tyres on is easy but inflating them was tough with a floor pump because the valve prevents the bead from seating properly. I ended up getting it done though.


----------



## vincetcr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have these wheels on my new ride Museeuw MC-6. i chose them over reynolds because of the road tubular option. They are not the lightest I had Rol race sl's on my old bike and were about 150 grams lighter. I just got a flat and ordered the tires for them. on the plus side the ride is better on tubulars which you can run lower pressures. the weight is about the same because the tires are heavier than my pro race 3's then add the tubes in. also only hutchinson makes tires for them and are hard to find deals on them. If i had the choice i would have bought the rols's for my new bike but am happy with the 6700's


----------

